# flu jab



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Has anyone had a flu jab? My doc recommended I have one and has put me on the list. We have a shortage of flu jabs here so it might be a while yet. Has anyone had a bad experience on it? Or a bad experience without it? I need to be prepared!! My doc said it may make me fluey and achey for a few days...no change there then!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I get them because I have asthma. Upper Respiratory infections set it off pretty badly (otherwise it is well controlled).Usually I do not have much problem with them (but I do'nt have any active fibromyalgia...when I had a sleep disorder which got resolved I had some minor symptoms of it...but I never got a flu shot back then).Mostly the arm that got the shot for me is achy for a couple of days, but I usually do not run a fever or anything like that. But any discomfort is much much less for me than what the flu feels like.K.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Britchick, getting the flu jab might cause an exacerbation in your ME/CFS symptoms. But then, so would getting the flu. It's a tricky one, isn't it! Dr Charles Shepherd (doctor, ex medical advisor to the ME Association and author of 'Living with M.E') recommends getting the flu jab at a time when you're feeling quite well with the ME/CFS and when you can rest for a few days afterwards.


----------

